
A Mansion Filled with Hidden Worlds - stormcode
https://undark.org/article/wilo-evans-broad-band/
======
wheat1ey
I count myself lucky to have discovered telnet enabled BBS's shortly after
becoming interested in computers. It may not have had all the nostalgia of
dialing in with a modem the way I have heard others mention but I was still
fairly young and broadband was already replacing dial-up in the early-mid
2000's. Discovering these telnet BBS's felt like I as a young know-nothing had
found some strange seedy underbelly to the internet and I was hooked. Then I
was introduced to the Discworld MUD and I think I spent months lost in this
imagination driven labyrinth of text. On the other hand it may have ruined, at
least a little, much of modern gaming for me as it is hard to replace the
fantastical places from ones own imagination with a spoon fed world of high
resolution graphics. At least I still have Cataclysm:DDA in all of its ascii
goodness to meet me in the middle. Good read, thanks for sharing.

